# HP 500 Notebook modem and video controller drivers needed



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have re-installed Windows XP Pro on my cousin's HP 500 notebook as per her need and I am unable to install the drivers for its modem and Video Controller. When I check in device manager, it shows yellow question marks against PCI Device and one each against Video Controller and Video Controller (VGA Compatible).
It has Conexant Ultima HD2.0 56K modem(or modem chipset, I'm not sure) in it.
Please help me out in finding out the drivers. I have searched for many hours for modem drivers but in vain.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

Here is the graphics driver: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-44567-1

Unfortunately, I can't find the modem driver. Did you use the recovery disks or partition to restore XP?


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the video drivers buddy 
I did not use recovery disk or partition and I have re-installed XP-Pro from my cd of XP-SP2


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you need the modem drivers and don't want to contact HP, you should use the recovery disk or recovery partition. Take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html

You can also see if Windows has a driver by running the Add New Hardware wizard from the Control Panel.


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> If you need the modem drivers and don't want to contact HP, you should use the recovery disk or recovery partition. Take a look at this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html
> 
> You can also see if Windows has a driver by running the Add New Hardware wizard from the Control Panel.


Thanks TheMatt but I guess that wont work because the HP 500 notebook did not come with pre-installed drivers like modem drivers. So, what I am looking for is the modem drivers for this notebook. I am still searching on the net but cannot find them.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If the drivers didn't come preinstalled, where did you get them?

Did you try the Add New Hardware wizard? Also, have you run Windows update from the website? Often times Windows Update will get you the drivers you need.
http://update.microsoft.com/


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> If the drivers didn't come preinstalled, where did you get them?
> 
> Did you try the Add New Hardware wizard? Also, have you run Windows update from the website? Often times Windows Update will get you the drivers you need.
> http://update.microsoft.com/


Thanks for the quick response TheMatt.

I got the drivers from the vendor. Actually the machine did not come pre-installed with Windows either. Windows were installed afterwards. I tried the add new hardware wizard but the windows does not detect the modem.
Update takes a long time on my broadband connection, so right now I am not looking for that option. I am surprised that how hard it is to find a modem's drivers and that too which is supported by a reputed company like HP.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You might want to contact HP. Here is a link.
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/contact_us.html

EDIT: If it helps, the modem is Conexant Ultima HD2.0 56K modem. Maybe you will have better luck with a driver than I am. You might also want to contact the vendor where you got the laptop.


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

TheMatt said:


> You might want to contact HP. Here is a link.
> http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/contact_us.html
> 
> EDIT: If it helps, the modem is Conexant Ultima HD2.0 56K modem. Maybe you will have better luck with a driver than I am. You might also want to contact the vendor where you got the laptop.


Thanks a lot for the link TheMatt.
I have written to them already and tomorrow I am going to visit my vendor once again. Lets see...


----------

